# electronics options for turbo GA project...



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey all,

So it looks like the B13 g-ride is going to go the turbo route, maybe not in a hurry, but I need to finalize my plans and that means the shopping list, too.

What I am most puzzled about is the different options for electronics and tuning routes.

The problems I have with JWT ECU are that I have to have it programmed for a given setup, and pay again to reprogram. And its expensive, esp. if a reprogram is necessary.

Part of the reason I will enjoy this project is the possibility to modify, and do it in stages.

On that note, I would like to start off with a modest 150-160WHP goal on some T25, intercooled (maybe stage 2 would aim for 180-190 WHP)

What is a good tunable setup in terms of electronic gizmos? Megasquirt looks interesting, and I would like to be able to incorporate a wideband O2 sensor at some point, but I am not sure on the ease of use.

I am probably more tech nerd than mechanic (still) so when I have enough sleep I can digest all the equations and stuff to be found on the megasquirt site, and I dont mind getting help on the tuning later on at a shop...but I'd rather learn how to do it myself or at least find out all (most) options, and approx. prices, so OPINIONS and EXPERIENCES would be helpful to me at this point.

I have read sr20forum until my eyes bleed, and all the NPM articles on the ga turbo, and searched the net and NF...but I have yet to find the answer to this thread.

Thanks in advance. This winter there is no snow here so rather than snowboarding I am (still) doing car crap 

Project turbo g-ride is in the planning stages still, but I am gettin started, I will probably put in H2O temp and oil pressure gauges sometime soon, and it would be neat to see if I could plumb in some electronics in the meantime and figure out software/look at some realtime data while the car is still N/A.

Alright better do some work here hehehe

Dan
Montreal


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Ah OK I guess this might be a n00b question, I just saw that sticky thread ( ME<---- :loser: )

Well I tried the libraries but for some reason they dont stock any copies of Maximum Boost, but amazon.com does, so I am ordering a copy now.

I will do more homework, but all the same, as far as electronics goes, anybody who has a minute could give an opinion - it might make a good sticky if it gets enough info 

Thanks. Just getting antsy here with no snow.  

D


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Megasquirt's a bit of work, but if you're good at tuning it can be more rewarding than a JWT. If you're willing to do all that extra wiring and work then go for the megasquirt, but why are you so apprehensive of just getting a JWT setup and being done with it? Why not get 370cc's, a Cobra MAF setup and be good until 250whp? Also, since the JWT tune is conservative (rich), you won't have to worry about blowing up your car on the way to work.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

very true. I refrain from comments until I have made the required readings because I don't know jack (yet).

I think I might rather get the plug and play ECU set up and spend more time playing with my kids than messing around tuning my car. 

D


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

oh yeah and I got a second car so no stress on the work tip hehe


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the megasquirt would be cool to do if you had a lot of time and the car you were installing it on was a project car where downtime didn't matter. 
Otherwise the JWT ECU is a good option. Although I believe the only options are 370cc/S14 MAF or 50#/Cobra MAF. The first is a good option if you max HP goal is under 250, the second is a good option if you want to make more than that.
Some other options are greddy e manage or a commercial standalone unit (but those are very expensive.


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

the only problem with JWT is you have no tuning options, and your trusting a company that has never touched your car not to blow it up. there is no way for them to know exactly what your A/F ratio is. still get a wideband or go right to a dyno just to make sure you aint gonna blow man. and you will be a lot closer to optimum a/f for the best power output. safest bet. or get emanage/safc and wideband for the same price as a JWT and street tune away it aint that hard. better than a dyno in my opinion


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I already built my MegaSquirt and will install it this month, after I get it working NA then ill start to boost things up.
I found building MS very easy and there are tons of info.
The hard part is to make the Fuel and spark tables, but I think ill manage to do them some way.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

I read Maximum boost cover to cover and have started getting parts to do a mild T25 setup, still wondering about the tune, dburone did you get that car up and burning rubber in Montevideo? 

D


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Dan9 said:


> I read Maximum boost cover to cover and have started getting parts to do a mild T25 setup, still wondering about the tune, dburone did you get that car up and burning rubber in Montevideo?
> 
> D



The car is running perfect, MS is really great, almost finished tuning the ECU. It takes some time and work, but its worth it.
Next step is to get the turbo in there, but I need an exhaust manifold and I think ill have to buy one there in US.
I recomend using this ECU, its beautifull!!
jeje :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi dburone
Good to hear your ms ga engine is running
Boost?
I can send you some e15et microtech maps as reference
What are your O2 sensor figures?
Jose


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

velardejose said:


> Hi dburone
> Good to hear your ms ga engine is running
> Boost?
> I can send you some e15et microtech maps as reference
> ...


The engine is running very well. I still need a couple of things, exhaust manifold and BOV.
If you can send me those microtech maps, im sure they will help a lot.
My O2 figures are lean on light throttle and under 2500rpm then they climb up to around 0.8V on a Narrow band o2 sensor.
Im trying to get a WB sensor, thats the only way to get the maps perfect.
Any ideas about what exhaust manifold I can buy in US??
Isnt there any stock manifold of any other engine that could run on the GA16??


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
I would suggest you to look for a nice exh manifold pic in n12turbo.com and fabricate it in your country, so you can choose whatever turbo you want and locate it where it is more convenient
This is a nice example
Fabricating a Turbo Exhaust Manifold
Jose


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

heh forgot about this thread. Piling up parts, still, and have started the extensive reading on MS before deciding if I'll go with it or not.

For an extra fee JWT can retain my stock VTC system on the GA, but I am wondering if its going turbo, do you need that system? Don't their improved fuel/timing maps and greater resolution from using SR20 ECU do everything well enough? Is it just a fuel economy thing?

Also, it is suggested above that another alternative is to use a piggyback system and street tune with a wideband. Since the GA ECU is so lame, could this work reliably?

Tuning is my last decision. I'm gonna finish getting all the hardware first.

Thanks. D


----------

